# Problema con Samba {Closed}

## Luciernaga

¡¡¡ El problema !!!

En la instalación de Gentoo me encontré con una ruptura de compilación cuando se compilaba Samba, con y/o sin systemd ...

Indagando encuentro esta solución ...

Suprimir el flag 'samba' de la variable USE .... (etc/portage/make.conf)

Emerger la ebuild 'samba' con el siguiente comando:

USE="PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7"" emerge -a samba

Podrá NO SER ortodoxo pero ... me ha funcionado.

Samba se ha instalado y todo funciona perfectamente ... ¡¡¡ espero !!!

Saludetes   :Very Happy: 

PostData:

Lo mismo me ha pasado con Libreoffice 6.4.3.2 (compilación rota) ...

Solución idéntica con el comando anterior .... OK

----------

## Luciernaga

Me explico:

Hardware:

AMD64 Ryzen 7 2700X 8cores @4.0GHz.

Memoria DDR4-2400. 32GB de volumen

Gráfica GeForce 1050 Ti @4GB.

Disco duro convencional 500GB

Configuración:

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

Instalación de Gentoo:

1ª fase: relativamente normal.

2ª fase: sonido y Xorg normales.

3ª fase: Escritorio. XFCE4 termina OK.

4ª fase: Aplicaciones. Aparecen problemas de compilación anormales.

Tal como apunto en el mensaje anterior la compilación se rompe y detiene la máquina ...

Aparentemente el sintoma parece ser exceso de temperatura y protección de la CPU, comprobado la temperatura no llega a los 40º centígrados, la máquina está protegida con un SAI.

Reiniciado el sistema se auto-verifica y "rula" normalmente.

Modifico el MAKEOPTS="-j1" y compila Samba y Libreoffice con lentitud pero OK.

Hoy llevo 12 horas compilando Chromium (todavía no ha terminado) con el mismo comando ...

USE="PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7"" emerge -a www-cliente/chromium

Consideración:

Esto me ocurre con el último kernel 5.4.48 y no se qué razón puede ser ... ????

Cuando no compila la máquina funciona de maravilla con cualquier sistema.

¿Alguien tiene idea del asunto, qué pude ser ...?

Cualquier opinión será bienvenida ... gracias

PostData:

A las 5 de la madrugada terminó OK la compilación de Chromium tras 19 horas de compilación. ¿Es normal esto en una máquina como la descrita?

Qué solución se puede encontrar para compilaciones más racionales .... ????

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Tal como apunto en el mensaje anterior la compilación se rompe y detiene la máquina ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Detiene la máquina ¿quiere decir que se queda bloqueda y no responde a teclado o ratón? ¿Que para reiniciarla hay que quitarle la corriente?

Si el problema solo aparece al compilar, lo mas probable es que el origen esté en el compilador o los programas que es él use.

19 horas parece mucho tiempo incluso para haber usado -j1

Si pones tu emerge --info quizá podamos comentar algo mas.

Mira también si el comando dmesg dice algo que pueda ayudar.

----------

## pcmaster

Aunque la temperatura no llegue a los 40 grados en "idle" (o sea, cuando no está haciendo nada), mira que no suba demasiado cuando está el procesador el 100% durante la compilación.

Si no lo has instalado ya, instala GKrellM u otro softweare similar para hacer una monitorización continua de la temperatura y ventiladores. Asegúrate de que la caja del ordenador está bien ventilada.

El SAI protege contra los fallos de suministro eléctrico, no contra el exceso de temperatura.      :Laughing: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Saludos a todos y gracias por vuestras opiniones.

Al parecer, después de indagar y hacer múltiples pruebas saco las siguientes conclusiones:

Al instalar Gentoo con KDE5 (preparación incluida) surge el problema, más o menos descrito antes, es decir, ruptura espontánea de la compilación deteniendo la máquina obligando a resetear para reiniciarla.

No sucede con ningún otro sistema Linux ni con otro cualquiera software de escritorio.

Al parecer la compilación NO ADMITE más que un core y un hilo de caché para proceder.

El parámetro correcto en el make.conf es MAKEOPTS="-j2"

En la placa ASRock Fatal1ty X370 BIOS-UEFI (versión P5.90) encontré algo que ayuda, es lo siguiente:

* Optim. OC

	Overclock Mode(Bus Speed) [Automático]

	Espectro de propagación [Deshabilitado] 

	(Opciones: Enable|Disable) por defecto Enable

		Descripción: Habilite el espectro de propagación para reducir las 

		interferencias electromagnéticas para pasar las pruebas de EMI.

		Deshabilite para alcanzar velocidades de reloj más altas cuando se 

		aumenta la velocidad del reloj.

	CPU Frequency and Voltage(VID) Change [Manual]

		Frequency (MHz)	[4000]

		Voltage (VID)	[1.21250]

		SOC Voltage(VID) [Automático]

	......

Esta configuración mejora notablemente el rendimiento de OC.

¡Ah! Esta máquina es un cliente de la red local, aunque eventualmente se puede conectar directamente con el AccessPoint que tengo conectado al Router de fibra.

En el resto de equipos no tengo ningún problema parecido con Gentoo.

----------

## Luciernaga

Se acabaron los problemas con este equipo ...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

La placa base ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X ... ha MUERTO.

Este es el resultado que, desde hace un tiempo, me estaba dando problemas inexplicables ...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Voy a cerrar el hilo, saludetes

----------

